# DreadBros 07



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Finally! I found my "true calling". I have developed a them and storyline involving these to dread masks me and my friend have:
http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Masks/Skull+Masks/Dread+King+Mask-1211009/
http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Masks/Skull+Masks/Devil+Skull+with+Dreads+Mask-1205001/

I wanted a way to have cannibalistic zombies with shrunkenheads and maybe a little tiki, but how would that fit with a graveyard theme? I've come up with lowering the visuals of tiki and settled on cannabalistic zombies (with long hair) framing the dead ones on my house, (masks i'm making) and resurecting skeletons. I'm gonna attempt two armature: Devil Skull and Dread King with rotating fans too represent me and my friends masks but rely heavily on the graveyard. I'm still gonna record the Raven and play it along with graveyard sound effects but how I'm gonna pull all this off without making it seem too out of place is gonna be a good challenge!


----------

